# Leichtes Protektorenhemd gesucht.



## Ancient_Alien (8. April 2014)

Hallöle,

da ich leider ab und an mal unter extremer Fallsucht leide, suche ich ein Protektorenhemd, das nicht so extrem aufträgt.

Ich habe schon das halbe I-Net durchgegoogelt und die Bikegeschäfte in der Nähe durchforstet, finde aber  keins, was irgendwie die richtige Passgröße hat. Sogar mein Göga ist schon am verzweifeln. 
Die Dinger sind immer zu lang und sehen aus wie Nachthemden an mir oder sie passen von der länge sind aber dann an den Schultern zu eng usw. Hat jemand hier eventuell einen Tip, der auch so ca. 160 cm Groß ist, einen Brustumfang von 93 cm und einen Hüftumfang von 74 cm hat. Die Größentabellen im I-Net bei den Herstellern sagen irgendwie immer das gleiche= kann nicht passen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (9. April 2014)

Also ich hab ungefähr die Maße, die du angibst. Ich trage immer ne Rückenprotektorweste Lady von Dainese in M. Bin damit zu 98% zufrieden. (http://www.dainese.com/de_de/multisport-winter/waistcoat-soft-lady.html) Ab und zu rutscht die Weste ein bissl hoch, aber dann muss ich die halt bei nächster Gelegenheit runterzuppeln. S wäre von der Protektorgröße vermutlich nen Ticken besser gewesen, allerdings hab ich den Reißverschluss dann nicht mehr ohne Schneewittcheneffekt zugekriegt.  
Ist halt allerdings nur für den Rücken (und Rippen). Zusätzlich hab ich Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren. Die Kombi reicht mir für Touren.
Wenn du's allerdings eher für Bikepark o.ä. benötigst, könnte das dann zu wenig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (9. April 2014)

Wenn es was wirklich leichtes eher für den Enduroeinsatz sein soll kann ich die SixSixOne Subgear Sachen empfehlen. Gibt es mit und ohne Ärmel. Ich persönlich trage bei 163cm XS, was allerdings recht knapp ist! Evtl. in XS und S bestellen und das nicht passende kostenlos zurückschicken!

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-kurzarm-Protektorenshirt-black-Mod-2014.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-langarm-Protektorenshirt-black-Mod-2014.html


----------



## Votec Tox (9. April 2014)

Diese 661 Shirts habe ich in der Kurzarmvariante, wobei ich die in Verbindung mit dem Deuter Attack (und Ellbogenprotektoren) trage, da die Shirts keinen Rückenschutz haben.
Zur Größe, sie fallen eng aus, sollen ja Kompressionsshirts sein... wer also es nicht so extrem eng mag, besser eine Nrummer größer wählen.
Ich habe normalerweise S als T-Shirtgröße, hier aber M gewählt.
Vorteil der Shirts, man kann sie in der Waschmaschine waschen, zumindest habe ich das schon häufig gemacht und außer, daß sich die Gummiapplikationen lösen, hat das Shirt nicht gelitten.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (9. April 2014)

Vielen lieben Dank erstmal für die Antworten. Ich bräuchte das Teil eher für Touren mit Traileinlagen . Mit dem 661 hab ich schon geliebäugelt, da mein Göga das Shirt auch hat. Eigentlich schade, das es sowas fast nur für Kerle gibt. Ellenbogenprotektoren und nen Rückenprotektor hab ich schon extra, hat nur leider nix geholfen als ich in Stromberg auf die linke Schulter gebrettert bin und jetzt schon seit nem halben Jahr damit rummache.  Das Teil von Dainese ist da wohl eher nix für mich. Ich glaube dann werde ich wohl das 661 Teil mal in S bestellen.  Zur Not schick ichs halt zurück.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (26. April 2014)

Kleiner Nachtrag. Ich habe das 661 Teil in S ganz billig für 19 € bei Chain Reaction geschossen und es passt wie angegossen.


----------

